# Delaware Pheasants Tomorrow?



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

Any one headed out to Delaware to hunt pheasants tomorrow? 

I'm taking my son and a buddy we don't have a dog any tips would help, or if you have a dog and need a couple others to push some fields let me know! Good luck and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

